# PHP für Apache auf Debian



## Frumpy (17. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen Debian Linux Server hier und wollte dort ganz gern eine PHP- Nuke Seite für ein LAN erreichbar machen.


Frisch ans werk dachte ich mir und hab spontan die "apt-get" Funktion bemüht und mir nen Apache installieren lassen. Der  tadellos funktionierte. Nach der Eingabe:

apt-get install apache

hat es keine 30 Sekunden gedauert da hatte ich nen Http Server stehen. dessen index.html sofort erreichbar war.

Auf zum zweiten Streich...

apt-get install php3   (oder auch php4 beide pakete gibt es)

alles durchgerasselt hat mich noch drauf hingewiesen das ich bitte noch das modul php3 in der httpd.conf laden muss soweit alles klar. Die Auskommentierung im Load_modules Block vor php3_module in der httpd.conf hab ich entfernt apache restart erledigt.......

siehe da Apache fährt ohne Fehler hoch. Aber.....

wenn ich eine php seite anzeigen lassen will kann ich diese nur downloaden und bekomme sie nicht angezeigt.

hatte das am Anfang alles schon mal installiert und da ging es eine zeit lang keine ahnung was los ist.

Hatte folgendes installiert:

Apache
php3
php3-mysql
mysql
phpmyadmin

Nur das PHPmyadmin hat am anfang gesponnen daher hatte ich mich entschlossen als ich den fehler nicht gefunden hatte alles noch mal neu zu machen.  

Und seit dem hat nich mal mehr PHP hin.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen der auch schon mal auf diese weise alles installiert hat den mit dem downloaden und compilieren komm ich nicht zurecht und alle Tutorials und Anleitungen fangen immer so an und machen dann die gleichen einstellungen wie ich auch und geben bekannt das es dann funktionieren soll.....  bei mir aber nicht...

MFG Frumpy


----------



## JohannesR (17. Januar 2004)

Du administrierst doch Server? Dann solltest du wissen, dass dein Problen nichts mit Linux zu tun hat, sondern mit deinem Webserver bzw. deiner httpd.conf! Daraus resultiert, dass du evt. besser im Webserver-Forum gefragt hättest.
Ich helf` dir trotzdem. Ich vermute, dass in deiner httpd.conf-Datei ein Eintrag wie dieser fehlt:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```
Ohne den parsed PHP deine PHP-Dateien nicht, und sie werden als source zurückgegeben. Das hätte man als Admin aber auch mit Google rausfinden können.


----------



## Frumpy (17. Januar 2004)

Tjoar da gibt es wohl noch erklärungsbedarf.......

Ich bin Serveradmin von zwei Gameservern und mit der installation von Spielen und ihren Mods komm ich super zurecht Hab auch einen Teamspekserver und einen Shoutcastserver schon installiert. Die Gameserver besitzen zwar einen Webserver aber die hab ich nicht installiert daher kenn ich mich damit nicht aus.

Die Codezeile die du mir geschickt hast steht bereits in der config drin daran liegt es also nicht.....
Hab mir bereits die PHP Documentation durchgelesen (gegooglet  ) stand da drin das man die zeile aktivieren muss....

Aber nach wie vor das selbe prob...

Was mach ich nu?


----------



## Frumpy (17. Januar 2004)

Bei meiner suche nach dem Fehler hab ich eben spasseshalber mal probiert ob denn die erweiterung .php3 funktioniert....

Die geht komischerweise nach aktivierung der zeile

AddType application/x-httpd-php3 .php3


in der httpd.conf



hmmm warum geht den  .php nich?

werd bekloppt.....


----------



## JohannesR (18. Januar 2004)

Warum installierst du die php3-Pakete? Nimm doch die (aktuellen) php4-Pakete, dann klappt das auch mit der Codezeile:

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .phtml
```
Dann werden php-, php3-, php4- und phtml-Dateien geparsed.

Mit aktivieren ist meistens das entfernen des Kommentarzeichens "#" vor der entsprechenden Zeile gemeint.

PS: Hast du das entsprechende Modul in den Server geladen?

```
LoadModule php4_module /pfad/zur//libphp4.so
```


----------



## Frumpy (18. Januar 2004)

Joar das war soweit alles schon drin. Habs jetzt auch hinbekommen
Das mit php3 war halt nur n test gewesen. Jetzt Funktioniert es auch alles  Hab mir die php dateien von einem der gameserver kopiert auf dehnen ja auch php installiert ist und seit dem gehts. keine ahnung was los war in der httpd.conf war soweit alles ok. hab se mal verglichen mit der von dem laufenden Webserver den ich betreue.

Vielen dank noch mal für deine Hilfe.

MFG Frumpy


----------

